# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Home & Away > Spoilers >  Home and Away (Aus) Spoilers 2020

## Perdita

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...lines-tragedy/


_Note: This article contains Home and Away spoilers from Australian-pace episodes, which some UK readers may prefer to avoid._

As we approach the final months of another year, Home and Away has served up its first taster of what's to come in Summer Bay in 2020.

Channel 7, which broadcasts the soap in Australia, has just revealed its plans for the upcoming year â and it looks like a tragedy is set to rock the residents of the seaside town.

What's more, viewers will be treated to a brand new family, as well as an "unexpected wedding".

The official synopsis reads (via TV Tonight): "In 2020, the countryâs No. 1 Australian drama will explore stories of love, romance, betrayal and psychological obsession.

"We see the introduction of a new family which will inject an exciting dynamic to the stellar ensemble cast.

"And after a tragedy rocks the town, we will watch the community come together at the most unexpected wedding the Bay has ever seen to celebrate a precious second chance at love."

That certainly leaves itself wide open for speculation, and Digital Spy will keep you posted as and when more details trickle through.

Elsewhere in Home and Away, it looks like thereâs trouble on the horizon for Ziggy and Deanâs romance, as the latter is set to get an admirer.

The same goes for Irene, who learns her fate next week when the jury returns to trial. Itâs the moment of truth â but will she be found guilty or innocent?

Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 (Australia).

----------

Pantherboy (23-10-2019)

----------


## kaz21

Alf and Martha wedding? I’ve seen posters of Leah missing.

----------

Pantherboy (23-10-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

With regards to the new family, it looks like some Kiwis will be arriving. I think it will be a father, mother(?) & two sons. There has been a few photos around of these guys filming & now this DailyMail article from Palm Beach on Monday this week has been posted:


*Are they the new River Boys? A fight breaks out on set of Home and Away... as several new cast members from New Zealand arrive in Summer Bay*

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Home-Away.html

It's Channel Seven's long-running family drama.

And it looks like Home and Away is about to turn up the heat and welcome several new actors from the land of the long white cloud onto the show in 2020.

On Monday, several long-standing cast members - including Shane Withington, Georgie Parker and Lukas Radovich - found themselves caught up in a brutal fight scene that could very well introduce the new motley crew...……………….



There is also these photos of Emily Weir (Mackenzie) filming at the Beach with the new brothers:

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...alm-Beach.html

----------


## Pantherboy

> Alf and Martha wedding? Iâve seen posters of Leah missing.


Yes, there has been pictures of Colby putting up a 'missing persons' poster about Leah on a tree near the surf club & there is also one on a wall near the Bait Shop. I think the poster said something like she was 'last seen near Summer Bay Caravan Park'. After the show had its mid-year filming break there were pictures around of Ada on an extended holiday with her partner & son in Europe (Greek Isles?), so it seems the character of Leah will go missing for a while at some stage. I am not sure when this storyline goes to air or for how long she will be away, but she is back filming now - see below pictures of her filming with James/Justin the other day & also some recent Instagram stuff.


https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-Stewart.html

https://www.instagram.com/p/B3ViNqlg...ource=ig_embed

https://www.instagram.com/p/B3ssluoh...ource=ig_embed

https://www.instagram.com/p/B3s6yJGJ...ource=ig_embed


Also some photos of Sam Frost (Jasmine) filming & also with Jake Ryan (Robbo):

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Home-Away.html

https://www.instagram.com/p/B3sTmDYB...ource=ig_embed


Last month there was also a behind the scenes picture on set of Sam Frost & Jake Ryan with Amanda Muggleton & Frankie J Holden (who play Robbo's parents), so it seems we will be seeing them back at some stage.

Also, apparently Orpheus Pledger (Mason) posted on Instagram recently that he had been on a brief 'trip' to LA & New York & that he had also now relocated back to his hometown of Melbourne. This has fueled speculation that he has left the show. There has been nothing official of course, so we will see.

----------

kaz21 (24-10-2019), lyndapym (26-10-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

It appears that Cameron Daddo has started filming for H&A. At this stage there has been nothing official as to whether he will be fulltime or just in a guest role, or even his character's name etc. 


*Silver fox alert! Cameron Daddo joins the cast of Home and Away - as he begins filming scenes in Palm Beach*

His career in the entertainment industry spans more than three decades.

And Cameron Daddo has taken a surprising new step in his career by joining the cast of long-running soap Home and Away.

On Monday, the 54-year-old actor was pictured on set in Sydney's Palm Beach, where he was filming scenes outside Alf's bait shop with co-star Georgie Parker.

Cameron, who is also a radio presenter on Smooth FM...â¦...â¦â¦â¦â¦â¦â¦â¦â¦.

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Home-Away.html

----------


## Pantherboy

Following on from the previous post re Cameron Daddo, this is an article in the* Sunday Telegraph* yesterday. As we don't know his character's name as yet, or if he will be full-time or part-time, I will put this in this thread for now:


*Daddo Ready For Soapie Action.*

CAMERON Daddo has made a return to acting, joining the cast of long-running soap Home and Away.

The 54-year-old TV personality, who has worked on a slew of shows including 24, Monk, CSI: Miami, Boston Legal, NCIS and The Mentalist, was this week photographed on the set of the popular Channel 7 show.

"I love it. It is a great cast, the crew are exceptional and it is just really fun and easy," Daddo told Sunday Confidential yesterday.

"This all came about after my agent heard about the role. They said 'is this something you are interested in?' and I said 'absolutely'."

Daddo, whose career in the entertainment industry spans more than three decades, shared a photo to Instagram of himself on set with Georgie Parker earlier this week.

"Any chance to catch up with my Scorched cohort @georgieparker is one that I can't pass up! #action," he wrote in the caption, referencing the 2008 telemovie he and Parker starred in.

The Daddo brothers, Cameron, Lochie, Andrew and Jamie, have been a fixture on the Sydney scene for decades.

According to Cameron, all his brothers are still in the country and keeping busy.

"Andrew is very much in Sydney and around the country doing a lot of corporate work and he has just been pushing his book," he said.

"His latest kids book is fantastic so he has been on the publicity round doing that.

"And Lochie is running his production company so he has just been in Sumatra doing work up there. Everyone is still around and busy."

----------


## lellygurl

2020 Return date? I would assume, based on previous years, Home & Away would be back Monday 3rd February 2020.

----------


## kaz21

Unless they make use wait another month, like this year.

----------


## Pantherboy

They haven't released an Aust return date as yet, & probably won't until closer to the time. As we know, when Ch7 had the Aust Open tennis, the new season of H&A always started the day after the men's final, ie the last week of January. Now that Ch9 have the tennis & Ch7 have the cricket, things have changed. With Ch7 now having the 'Big Bash' T20 (BBL) cricket tournament, H&A didn't return in 2019 till 18th Feb, after the (long) BBL season finished. This time the BBL is a bit shorter season. The final is Sat 8th Feb, so my guess is that H&A could be back on Monday 10 Feb. However, the previous week I think there is only one BBL semi-final during the week (?), so maybe we will indeed see H&A back on Monday 3 Feb. We will see.

----------

kaz21 (27-11-2019), Perdita (27-11-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article with new 2020 H&A trailer:


*Home and Away reveals new spoilers for 2020 in promo trailer
What's ahead in the Bay?*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...-2020-trailer/

Home and Away has given fans a first look at the 2020 season in an exciting trailer.

The brand new promo hints at what's to come following Australia's recent 2019 season finale, which featured the tragic death of a regular character following a hostage situation at the hospital.

Looking ahead, the Summer Bay community will unite in mourning following their shock loss â as seen in the footage from next year.

Elsewhere, concerns will grow for Leah Patterson-Baker (Ada Nicodemou) as she remains missing in mysterious circumstances.

A new family is also waiting in the wings to shake things up in Summer Bay, while other friendships and relationships are put to the test.

Home and Away's UK fans will be able to discover even more about 2020's storylines on New Year's Eve, when an online special is released on Channel 5's on-demand service My5.

Hosted by Jason Smith, who played Robbie Hunter between 2003 and 2006, the festive New Year's Eve special will share new spoilers and teasers about what's ahead.

Teasing the special, a Channel 5 spokesperson told Digital Spy: "Love, relationships, friendships, birth, deaths, marriage, 2020 promises to be nothing short of must-see appointment television.

"So pull up a pew and prepare for a treat with this world exclusive UK sneak peek of the all new Home and Awayâ¦ just for My5 viewers!"

*Home and Away returns to Channel 5 on Monday, January 6 at 1.15pm and 6pm.*

----------


## Pantherboy

> 2020 Return date? I would assume, based on previous years, Home & Away would be back Monday 3rd February 2020.


I just saw a Ch7 H&A promo for 2020, which announced that it would be back in Aust on Monday January 27.

----------

kaz21 (21-12-2019), lellygurl (10-01-2020)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article with the new 2020 H&A promo I mentioned in the previous post (after the promo it mentioned that H&A would be back on Jan 27). The new family will be the Parata's:


*Home and Away teases new family for Summer Bay in 2020 trailer
Say hi to the Parata family.* 

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...-2020-trailer/

It's all cold and wet over here in Britain at the moment (no snow though), so let's have a look at what is going on in sunny old Australia.

Home and Away is currently on a festive break, but when it returns in 2020 there will be a new family joining Summer Bay, so get ready to meet the Parata family.

We've had a brief look at them in the 2020 teaser trailer, but now a new trailer has been revealed specifically focusing on the newbies.

What can we glimpse from the trailer? Well, the family are moving to the Bay for a fresh start, and hoping the people will treat them differently than before, so obviously there is something in their past they are keen to bury (good luck there).

The men of the family also like taking their tops off and running into the sea. We feel that many of you will appreciate that.

"We feel so honoured to join the Home and Away family,"Ari Parata actor Rob Kipa-Williams said, "From extremely talented cast and crew to our incredible locations, Summer Bay is the place to be. 

"We can't wait for our UK fans to meet the Paratas in 2020 on Channel 5."

*Home and Away returns to Channel 5 on Monday, January 6 at 1.15pm and 6pm.*

----------

Bordercollie (22-12-2019), kaz21 (22-12-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

Nowtolove.com.au article:

*
Death, love and second chances: Every Home and Away spoiler you need to know in 2020
There's never a dull moment in Summer Bay...*

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...ers-2020-62021

When Home And Away came to a close in 2019, several lives were in peril during the hospital siege − while outside, their loved ones were desperate to save them.

Of course, there was also lots of heartache as relationships broke down and family members caused irreparable damage. For others, however, recent hardship led to reaffirming love.

As the summer season rolls around for another year, the drama in Summer Bay will be dialled up to a scorching heatwave as the town grieves two tragic losses, and a wedding brings the community together.

And that's just the beginning! In an exclusive preview, TV WEEK talks to Home And Away series producer Lucy Addario on what fans can expect, including the farewell that will break plenty of hearts.

*The Siege*

In the 2019 season finale of Home And Away, an ordinary day at Northern Districts Hospital turned into a hellish ordeal when four armed men stormed the ward and ordered everyone to the floor.

Viewers quickly learnt that the Ouroboros gang had resurfaced and were hell-bent on terrorising the town. For Robbo (Jake Ryan), his worst fears were realised as the men targeted everyone he loves.

"Just when Robbo dared to dream of a perfect life with Jasmine, baby Grace and Tori – and then the added hope of having a baby with Jasmine – the tables turn again," Lucy tells TV WEEK. "Robbo will stop at nothing to put the safety of his family first and bring the bad guys to justice."

The white-knuckle episode saw several lives in jeopardy, including Jasmine (Sam Frost), Marilyn (Emily Symons), Alex (ZoÃ« Ventoura), Mason (Orpheus Pledger), Tori (Penny McNamee), Robbo, Bella (Courtney Miller) and Mackenzie (Emily Weir).

"Our idea for the finale episode was to create one dramatic event every cast member was involved in," Lucy explains. "With the help of our amazing cast, it was a season finale we will never forget."In the final agonising moments, the terror came to a crashing halt when a gun was fired – but who was shot?

"Losing a fan favourite is always devastating – and, of course, the impact on loved ones left behind is heartwrenching," Lucy says. "But what I can say is that the performances in our season return are some of the best we have ever seen. Keep the tissues handy."

*Ben and Maggie*

It was a tough 2019 for Ben (Rohan Nichol) and Maggie (Kestie Morassi). They suffered in the wake of Maggie's cancer diagnosis and battled financial difficulties.

After a tumultuous few months, Maggie's health was finally on the mend, but Ben was struggling mentally. With their marriage hanging by a thread, the pair will try to put the past behind them. But what if the past comes to them?

"In 2020, Ben and Maggie are in a wonderful place and are able to put the hardship of Ben's depression behind them," Lucy says. "But something or someone from the past could unravel everything."

*Dean and Ziggy*

After Ziggy (Sophie Dillman) left Summer Bay to follow her dreams, Dean (Patrick O'Connor) was left heartbroken and alone. But during that time, Ziggy quickly realised Dean was her future.

But as she returns home to win his heart, she's horrified to learn the River Boy is caught up in the siege.

"Ziggy is desperate to reach Dean and fight for their relationship," Lucy says of the couple's future. "Time away from the Bay has made her realise that nothing is more important than her relationship with Dean."

Will Ziggy lose Dean before she has a chance to tell him how she truly feels? And if she does, will he give her a second chance?

*Ryder and Jade*

This teenage tryst unravelled in the most volatile of ways when Jade (Mia Morrissey) framed Ryder (Lukas Radovich) for releasing their sex tape on the internet. Ryder pleaded his innocence, oblivious to the fact a tape even existed, but the evidence was too strong. He was arrested by police as his family and friends watched.

"With the charges made against him, Ryder still has a battle to fight," Lucy explains. "But his family is there to support him through thick and thin. What Ryder didn't expect, however, is for Jade to sink her hooks into her next victim so soon!"

*Leah and Justin*

This unlikely pair surprised fans with a steamy kiss back in July, and despite trying to hide their fling, they both realised they wanted a lot more.

But as happy endings go, it's not without hurdles. In the finale, Leah (Ada Nicodemou) received a mysterious phone call. Days later, she disappeared without a trace. Now, Justin (James Stewart) is desperately trying to find her.

"Justin's strength is tested like never before," Lucy says. "He will be pushed to the brink trying to hold his family together, supporting his sister Tori as a new mother while also desperately looking for Leah."

While her fate remains unknown, there's always the chance she'll return. But with two lives lost, the question everyone's asking is: Is Leah alive or dead?

*Saving Grace*

We can finally look forward to Tori enjoying motherhood and spending time with her baby girl. It's been such a journey getting to this point. Despite the drama that's unfolding in the Bay, one thing is for sure: Grace will be a source of joy and hope for everyone."

----------

Bordercollie (07-01-2020), hward (06-01-2020)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:

AUST PACE!!


*7 Home and Away spoilers for the show's 2020 season
High drama as the show returns for another year.*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...tterson-baker/

*Note: This article contains big spoilers about Home and Away's Australian-paced episodes, which some UK readers may prefer to avoid.*

Home and Away is now back on air for UK fans, but at home in Australia, the show remains on an extended break. The last episode to air Down Under screened at the end of November, featuring a dramatic siege storyline and the death of a main character.

Home and Away returns to Channel 7 for its 2020 season on Monday, January 27. Here's our guide to the biggest storylines viewers can expect to see.

*1. Mason's death aftermath*

Home and Away aired a 90-minute season finale in Australia on November 27, which turned out to be the final appearance of sweet-natured junior doctor Mason Morgan. When the sinister Ouroboros gang made an unwelcome return and sparked a hostage situation at the hospital, a terrible chain of events followed â culminating in Mason's death.

Mason's tragic ending is sure to have a major impact on his remaining family members Justin and Tori in early 2020. However, fans should also keep an eye on Robbo Shaw as he seeks justice against the troublesome gang once and for all. This is likely to include troublesome Scott, who was exposed as a traitor in the finale.

Jake Ryan, who plays Robbo, told Inside Soap last year: "The season opener in Australia is going to be big â we have shot lots of stunts for it. I don't think people are going to see what's coming. It's really awesome!"

Producer Lucy Addario also told TV Week: "Robbo will stop at nothing to put the safety of his family first and bring the bad guys to justice."

*2. A brand new Summer Bay family*

As teased in a recent promo trailer, Home and Away will welcome a new family to Summer Bay in 2020, the Paratas.

Rob Kipa-Williams had joined the cast as newcomer Ari Parata, who made his first appearance in the 2019 season finale when he was a patient at the hospital and became caught up in the hostage situation.

Ethan Browne and Kawakawa Fox-Reo have landed the roles of Ari's brother Tane and nephew Nikau respectively.

The Parata family are coming to the Bay with a secret (who doesn't?) that they'd prefer to keep buried. We don't expect they'll have much luck with that one...

*3. Where's Leah?*

Home and Away launched one of its most baffling storylines on Australian screens late last year, as fan favourite Leah Patterson-Baker disappeared without a trace. 

The popular character was last seen taking a mysterious call on her mobile, from someone with no caller ID. Leah told the person on the other end: "Yeah, speaking. Who is this?"

Leah's loved ones have heard nothing from her since, sparking concern for her safety. We know that Ada Nicodemou, who plays Leah, has since been spotted filming scenes on location again â so we can rule out a shock death. But as for the reason behind Leah's disappearing act, only time will tell.

*4. Another Summer Bay wedding*

It's not all doom and gloom in the Bay this year, as another couple will be tying the knot in the not-too-distant future. Home and Away first confirmed this storyline in October, when a brief synopsis was released showcasing the show's storyline plans for 2020.

The show teased: "After a tragedy rocks the town, we will watch the community come together at the most unexpected wedding the Bay has ever seen to celebrate a precious second chance at love."

*5. Ben and Maggie face more trouble*

Home and Away's producer Lucy Addario recently tipped Ben and Maggie Astoni as two characters to keep an eye on this year. The couple have already faced an emotional few months due to Ben's struggles with depression. However, with Ben's life now back on track, another hurdle seems to be just around the corner.

"In 2020, Ben and Maggie are in a wonderful place and are able to put the hardship of Ben's depression behind them," Addario told TV Week. "But something or someone from the past could unravel everything."
*
6. Ryder's shock as Jade strikes again*

Home and Away's Australian fans have recently seen Ryder enter into a troublesome relationship with newcomer Jade Lennox, played by Mia Morrissey. 

Although Ryder initially liked the backpacker's fun-loving attitude and carefree ways, things turned sour when she uploaded a sex tape to the internet, showing them together. With Ryder framed for the shocking act, he was facing big trouble as 2019 came to a close.

Addario recently teased the future of this storyline by telling TV Week: "With the charges made against him, Ryder still has a battle to fight.

"But his family is there to support him through thick and thin. What Ryder didn't expect, however, is for Jade to sink her hooks into her next victim so soon!"

*7. Dean and Ziggy's future is revealed*

Lucy Addario has also teased that Dean and Ziggy are central to the early episodes of the new season. The couple faced a tough time at the end of 2019 when Ziggy's new job caused trouble for their relationship, but she has since realised that she wants to be with him.

Dean's involvement in the hospital siege is currently standing in Ziggy's way â will everything be okay, or could there be another tragedy?

"Ziggy is desperate to reach Dean and fight for their relationship," Addario told TV Week. "Time away from the Bay has made her realise that nothing is more important than her relationship with Dean."

*Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK). The show returns to Channel 7 in Australia on Monday, January 27.*

----------

lizann (10-01-2020)

----------


## lizann

is the wedding leah and justin?

----------

Pantherboy (10-01-2020)

----------


## Pantherboy

> is the wedding leah and justin?


I believe the wedding will be Alf & Martha. Maybe Leah & Justin will get married further down the track - we will see.

----------

lizann (11-01-2020)

----------


## lizann

> I believe the wedding will be Alf & Martha. Maybe Leah & Justin will get married further down the track - we will see.


i forgot about them

----------

Pantherboy (11-01-2020)

----------


## hward

I think the wedding will be Alf and Martha too, since it says precious second chance at love.  I've lost count of how many it's been for Leah now lol.

Anyone else think the trouble for Ben and Maggie will be a long-lost kid of Ben's?  I mean, they live in the farmhouse and that place has a track record for that - Sasha and Denny - and I wouldn't put it past H&A to repeat it again.  :Wal2l:

----------

Pantherboy (11-01-2020)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Home and Away halts filming due to coronavirus pandemic
All cast and crew are healthy.*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...g-coronavirus/

Home and Away has packed up production over coronavirus fears.

The pandemic has swept across the entertainment industry and halted many productions over the last few weeks, but it seemed Home and Away was to carry on filming throughout the crisis... until now.

Via TV Tonight, a Seven Studios spokesperson confirmed today (March 22): "Seven Studios advised today that it would halt filming of Home and Away immediately.

"It confirmed that no cast or crew had tested positive for COVID-19, but that the decision was made due to the increasing logistical hurdles related to the COVID-19 situation."

A large portion of the Australian soap is shot at Seven's Eveleigh headquarters and Palm Beach in Sydney, but luckily for avid viewers, Home and Away episodes are made around five to six months ahead of broadcast.

This means the coronavirus shouldn't impact the storylines much, if at all.

Digital Spy has reached out for comment.

Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 (Australia).

----------

lizann (23-03-2020)

----------


## Pantherboy

UPDATE: 

Following the previous post, Channel 7 has now announced that H&A has been removed from Australian TV schedules for at least the next 2 weeks (to make way for 7 News show ‘The Latest’ from 7-8pm).

H&A is currently due to return (in Aust) on Monday 6th April. There is no word yet on how this will affect the UK broadcasts on CH5.


And now:

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...air-australia/

----------

kaz21 (23-03-2020), lizann (23-03-2020), Perdita (23-03-2020)

----------


## Pantherboy

I imagine most of you in the UK will already know what is happening with the UK soaps (& the Aussie soaps), but I found this* Radiotimes.com* article for those interested:


*When are all your favourite soaps airing?
Most soaps have had to make some major changes after the coronavirus pandemic gripped the UK*

https://www.radiotimes.com/news/soap...e-coronavirus/

As you may have noticed, thereâs a global pandemic on right now and that has meant some changes being made to soaps, both here and overseas.

Many, if not most, have now shut-down filming due to concerns over the virus and as a result, what we see on the screen will be affected â largely in terms of how many episodes weâll get to see each week for the foreseeable future.

Thereâs also the fact that timelines will be off for a while, Easter, for example, will take place later due to the schedules being out of whack.

We take a look at the main ones watched here in the UK and give you a handy guide to what changes have been made to them...â¦â¦â¦â¦â¦â¦â¦.

----------

kaz21 (24-03-2020)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours and Home and Away cut to two episodes per week on Channel 5
The soaps have been cut down due to coronavirus.*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...5-coronavirus/

Neighbours and Home and Away are both set to cut back their number of weekly episodes on Channel 5 due to the coronavirus.

The broadcaster revealed that episodes will now only air twice a week from next week â on Mondays and Fridays â instead of the usual five.

"As a result of COVID-19, we have taken the decision to reduce the number of episodes for Neighbours and Home and Away from five to two per week for both soaps, so that our viewers can continue to enjoy them for as long as possible," the broadcaster said.

"Both programmes will air on Monday and Fridays, effective from Monday 30th March."

Neighbours recently halted filming in Australia due to the pandemic, though resumed production earlier this week "with very strict protocols in place".

However, Home and Away has been temporarily taken off air by Channel 7 in Australia, which itself followed a pause in production.

"We will be back," the show said on Instagram. "We are in this together and we will get through this together. Stay safe and healthy. Love from all at Home and Away."

The show previously said that halting production was due to "increasing logistical hurdles related to the COVID-19 situation".

*Neighbours currently airs weekdays at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia). Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK).*

----------


## Pantherboy

*Nowtolove.com.au* article. Home And Away now has an official return date in Australia of Monday April 13th. The episodes mentioned in the (Aust) spoilers for March 23rd - 26th, which haven't gone to air as yet, will no doubt now be shown in that week ie April 13th - 16th. So I imagine that means we won't be seeing any new spoilers posted ie for April 20th - 23rd, until then (assuming that it does return on April 13th as planned!). I hope that is not too confusing.


* Home And Away has an official return date after being replaced with COVID-19 coverage
Happy news alert! We're heading back to the Bay.*

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...onavirus-63274

Good news is what we need right now, and thankfully Home And Away has delivered.

After the spread of the COVID-19 pandemic saw the show pulled from Channel Seven so it could use the peak time slot to cover the outbreak, it has today announced it will be returning â and soon. 

Star of the soap Lynne McGranger, who plays Irene, took to Instagram to confirm the return date.

"Hope you're keeping well and busy and staying at home and staying safe. I just wanted to let you know, I have it on good authority that Home and Away will be back on air on Monday, April 13th. I'm excited, I hope you are too," Lynne said in the Instagram video, which was posted on Home and Away's official account. 

"Home and Away returns to your screens on Monday, 13th April," the accompanying post explained. 

It will resume its usual scheduling running Monday to Thursday nights on Seven.

The program was originally pulled, upsetting fans, to be replaced by special coverage of the coronavirus pandemic. 

"Home And Away will be off air from tonight while 7NEWS keeps the nation informed with The Latest, nightly at 7pm," a statement on their Instagram page read. 

Production of the show was also stopped, and remains so until it is deemed safe to do so amid the pandemic. 

The spokesperson confirmed that no cast or crew had tested positive to COVID-19, however the decision was made as "logistical hurdles" increased.

Just days before, the cast shared photos rehearsing via video call, practicing self-isolation and social distancing. 

Emily Symons, who plays Marilyn on the show, shared a screen grab of a seven-way video call with some of her crew and cast members, including Lukas Radovich, Georgie Parker and Cameron Daddo.

While Penny McNamee, who plays Tori shared a photo of herself on a video call with fellow cast Sam Frost, Lynne McGranger, Ada Nicodemou and James Stewart. 

With production remaining at a standstill fans have speculated how far in advance the show is filmed, and just how many episodes are in reserve before an issue would arise. 

Online speculation suggests six months, while other devout Home and Away fans believe it is just 15 weeks. 

Now To Love have reached out Channel Seven for comment but are yet to receive a response.

----------

kaz21 (31-03-2020)

----------


## Pantherboy

Nowtolove.com.au article:


*Sam Frost hints Home and Away's highly-anticipated return might not be what fans expect
The Aussie soap has suspended filming amid the Coronavirus pandemic, so what does its future hold?*

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...y-return-63457

In these unpredictable times, our televisions have proved to be quite the constant companion. 

From Netflix marathons to real time news updates, the medium has never been more relied upon. 

It also brings another addition that just so happens to align perfectly with our couch-heavy iso life - soaps. 

Of course, you'd be hard pressed not to think first of Home and Away, an iconic Aussie show that we've grown well accustomed to switching on each weeknight.

But extraordinary times have called for extraordinary measures, with the show having to take a back seat for a short stint as Seven dedicated its coveted time slot to a coronavirus informational segment.

Much to fans relief, news that the show was set to return to Aussie screens this week has heightened our anticipation for our regular nightly Summer Bay instalments more than ever. 

Only, things might look a little different for a while, according to a key member of the show's cast. 

Sam Frost, who plays the role of Jasmine, revealed in a candid chat with Nova's Fitzy & Wippa this morning that while filming itself has been suspended, fans might have to brace for a slight dip in Home & Away content.

Speaking to the hosts, Frost admitted that the events of 2020 have had more of an affect on the show than fans might have anticipated. 

"They want to come back as soon as possible but I don't know how many completed episodes we have," she said. 

"We were pretty far behind with the bushfires and there was a couple of cast that were out with family issues."

She admitted that the show could be so far behind, in fact, that she "wouldn't be surprised (and I don't know this), if we have to maybe do to a couple eps a week or so. I don't know what they're going to do!"

The idea of seeing less than the usual four to five episodes of Home and Away each week isn't exactly the news we were hoping for, but given the current climate we'll be happy with anything. 

As for the cast themselves, the creative Summer Bay bunch have been keeping busy in their own home bubbles. 

Last week, Frost celebrated her 31st birthday, and despite being in isolation, she still felt plenty of love. 

Sharing a picture of some giant birthday balloons from inside her house, the birthday girl wrote: "Thank you for all the beautiful birthday messages on Saturday. I haven't got back to everyone yet, but I am extremely grateful ❤️ my heart feels so full!"

Meanwhile actress Ada Nicodemou was is also keeping herself entertained with her son, who is currently home schooling. 

Clearly looking for something to do while diligent Johnas worked away, the actress shared a selfie and wrote, "Mum is taking selfie's while Johnas is concentrating 😃👍🏽 #homeschooling #stayhome." 

Here's hoping it won't be too long before the show gets back into filming!

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours and Home and Away to increase weekly episodes on Channel 5
More episodes are coming your way!*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...sed-channel-5/

Neighbours and Home and Away fans listen up, because Channel 5's weekly amount of episodes of both soaps is being increased.

The coronavirus pandemic has caused an unprecedented shift in the production of television shows and films, but it's looking like some pockets of the industry are making big decisions to return to some sort of normality.

These are small steps to begin with, but it's a nice bit of positive news in an environment filled with negativity.

In a statement, a Channel 5 spokesperson confirmed that weekly episodes will be upped from two to three from the end of the month.

"We have taken the decision to increase the number of episodes for Neighbours and Home and Away from two to three per week for both soaps," the statement said.

"Both programmes will continue to air on Monday and Fridays, with the additional episode airing on Wednesday – effective from Wednesday 29th April."

Will the likes of Coronation Street, EastEnders and Emmerdale follow suit soon?

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article. An update to the previous post with three episodes a week now starting next week:


*Neighbours and Home and Away announce another big scheduling change on Channel 5
An update to yesterday's news.*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...des-channel-5/

Neighbours and Home and Away have announced an additional scheduling change on Channel 5.

Yesterday (April 15), it was confirmed that both Australian soaps will see their number of weekly episodes increase from two to three (with the extra episode airing on Wednesdays) starting from the week beginning Monday, April 27 â but there's an update to this announcement.

The scheduling change has actually been brought forward by a week, and fans will be able to enjoy three episodes a week starting next week from April 20. This means that there will be a Wednesday episode on April 22.

Neighbours and Home and Away were cut to two episodes a week late last month as a result of uncertainty with production amid the coronavirus pandemic.

In Australia, Neighbours' schedule on 10 Peach remains unchanged resulting in the UK falling behind for the first time in four years.

Star Takaya Honda, who plays David Tanaka, recently revealed that the show has made plans to prepare "40 to 50" flashback episodes in the event that filming is heavily disrupted to the point where the show runs out of episodes to air.

These episodes would contain a few minutes of new content followed by a series of flashbacks.

Filming on Neighbours was meant to resume this week but has been put on hold. Home and Away stopped filming in late March.

Neighbours and Home and Away air on Channel 5 in the UK.

----------

Perdita (17-04-2020)

----------


## Pantherboy

This is the latest H&A 2020 promo from Ch7:


https://youtu.be/UHW_Xb8CVVc

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours and Home and Away returning to five episodes a week on Channel 5
They're set to resume their usual slots on May 11.*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...des-channel-5/

Neighbours and Home and Away are reverting back to airing five episodes a week on Channel 5.

From Monday, May 11, the soaps will resume their usual Monday to Friday slots, having originally been cut down to just two per week each last month in an effort to keep them on screens for longer after the coronavirus pandemic disrupted production. 

A spokesperson explained at the time: "As a result of COVID-19, we have taken the decision to reduce the number of episodes for Neighbours and Home and Away from five to two per week for both soaps, so that our viewers can continue to enjoy them for as long as possible."

Channel 5 then upped episodes of both soaps from two to three earlier this month.

Without the rationing, it was believed that new instalments would run out in mid-June. So it seems safe to assume that once it's being shown at full capacity again, the cap will be a month or so on that. 

Fortunately, Neighbours is set to resume filming later this week, but there will still be social distancing rules in place on set, which includes no kissing or holding hands. UK viewers will still be behind on the current storylines, as Channel 5's episodes are a few weeks later than the Australian broadcast.

Home and Away viewers, on the other hand, will seemingly have to wait a little longer before their favourite characters start work on some fresh material. 

Just yesterday (April 28), Aussie actor Lynne McGranger informed a fan on Twitter that there have been no concrete plans made in regards to when the cast and crew can safely start shooting again. 

"There's talk of June/July but only hearsay," she explained, along with a shrugging emoji. 

*Neighbours currently airs Mondays, Wednesdays, and Fridays at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and weekdays at 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*

----------


## Pantherboy

Following on from previous posts on this thread on 31 Oct & 4 Nov last year, *dailytelegraph.com.au* has now posted this article. Cameron Daddo makes his debut on H&A this week in Aust., as Ryder's Dad (It is a subscriber only article, so I can't include the link):


*Cameron Daddo plays mystery dad arrives in Summer Bay
A familiar face returns to our screens to surprise one of Home and Awayâs most popular characters to say âIâm your dad!â*

CAMERON Daddo was a household name in the early â90s in Australia, but since returning after more than 25 years in Hollywood, heâs had to introduce himself again to audiences in his beloved home country.

Daddo, 55, who will this week be seen on long-running soap Home And Away, made a name for himself when he replaced Greg Evans as the host of popular dating game Perfect Match in the late 1980s.

He went on to star in a range of local productions and picked up a Logie for his work on the miniseries Golden Fiddles in 1992.

It was that same year that he and wife, model Alison Brahe, packed their bags and joined the growing list of Aussies trying to make their mark in Hollywood. While he never soared to the heights he dreamt of in the US, work was constant and he appeared on shows such as Models Inc, The West Wing and Monk over the decades.

He and Brahe also started their family while living in LA, with daughters Lotus and Bodhi and son River all born while they were there.

In 2016 they made the decision to bring their family back home to Australia (after embarking on a final tour of the States), settling back into Sydneyâs northern beaches.

But when Daddo returned, he found that much time had passed and, despite his successes both here and abroad, he virtually had to start from scratch.

âIt took a while to have people know that we were here and trust we werenât going to zip off any second,â he tells Insider. âIt took a while for that to happen and for things to build up, it was like starting over again really.â

It was a difficult adjustment to make, but one that Daddo completely understood given the length of time he had been out of the Australian spotlight.

âIâd rather not have to start again but I understand why I needed to because generations have passed since I left,â he says. âWe were gone 25 years so thereâs a whole lot of people who have no clue who I am.

âAnd thereâs a whole lot of people who remember me, but because Iâm 25 years older, I look different. I am different. Iâm a 50-year-old man now.â

Despite the hurdles, there is no doubt the decision to put his family on that plane back to Sydney was the right one.

âWithout a doubt it was the best move we could have made,â he says. âJust seeing the joy on my parentsâ faces, my in-laws, seeing them with the kids and with Ali, and getting to hang out with my brothers and my sister.â

Family is now at the centre of everything for Daddo, who along with his acting has also hosted a nightly show on Smooth FM for more than six years. The demands of a jobbing actor in Hollywood meant he could be filming for long periods of time thousands of miles from his kids. It was something he wasnât willing to continue doing when he realised what he was missing.

âI spent so much time away from my kids in the early years due to travelling and doing my job,â he says. âIt was a constant wrestle, a constant wrestle. I said no to lots of work because I was going to be away from the kids so thatâs the constant battle of an actor.â

Daddo is looking forward to heading to Summer Bay. His character plays the singer-songwriting father of one of the showâs popular regulars who wasnât expecting to ever meet him. A huge bonus for the familiar face was that he got the opporunity to play his own songs on the show. Music is a massive part of Daddoâs life and career and he is planning to release an album shortly.

He says he needed no more convincing than working with the likes of Georgie Parker, Ray Meagher and Emily Symonds. âTheyâre too good not to, theyâre too good to do that and they donât need to do it. I trust that part of it. If itâs good enough for them, itâs good enough for me.

*HOME AND AWAY, CHANNEL 7, WEEKNIGHTS 7PM*

----------

tammyy2j (12-05-2020)

----------


## Pantherboy

*Nowtolove.com.au* article. H&A will resume filming on 25th May:


*Back to the Bay! Home And Away will resume filming amid the coronavirus pandemic
The announcement comes as welcome news to die-hard fans.
*
https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...-covid19-63901

It's been on a two-month hiatus following the COVID-19 outbreak but now, long-running soap Home And Away is set to resume filming in two weeks. 

However the show will be taking on a new framework and story lines in order to protect the cast and crew from the virus.

"A range of measures will be in place to minimise risk for cast and crew, to be overseen by dedicated safety officers," a Seven spokeswoman told the Daily Telegraph.

"The measures include temperature checks on arrival, increased hygiene practices and rigorous cleaning schedules."

"Scripts will also be reworked to reduce close contact, in constant consultation with the cast and crew to ensure the health and safety of all."

Production of the show will resume on May 25 at Channel Seven's Sydney-based Eveleigh studios, while location shoots at the show's iconic Palm Beach won't be happening for now.

Most recently, Neighbours made history by becoming the first English-speaking show in the world to return to filming during the pandemic, rolling out strict new guidelines to help protect the cast and crew from a clustered outbreak on-set.

Instead of working the corona crisis into the plot, the show plans to isolate the cast and crew into three separate groups, there will never be more than three people in a scene and it will have a strict policy on no hand-holding or kissing scenes.

Home And Away was one of many Australian shows to halt production as a preventative measure during the start of the coronavirus outbreak in March.

Home And Away suspended filming at the end of March. 

"Seven Studios advised today that it would halt filming of Home and Away immediately," a spokesperson said at the time.The spokesperson confirmed that no cast or crew had tested positive to COVID-19, however the decision was made as "logistical hurdles" increased.

In further unprecedented changes, the show today announced it would no longer be airing. The beloved soap is instead making way for increased coverage of the coronavirus pandemic, promising to return soon. But, when exactly that will be remains unknown.

"Home And Away will be off air from tonight while 7NEWS keeps the nation informed with The Latest, nightly at 7pm," a post on the official Instagram page confirmed.

Since lockdown, the cast have shared many behind-the-scenes glimpses of their video-based group rehearsals. 

Other shows impacted by the pandemic include The Bachelor, The Bachelorette and Who Dares Wins.


And the Digital Spy article:

*Home and Away reveals when filming will resume after extended break
It's getting closer each day.*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...y-coronavirus/

----------


## Pantherboy

This is the latest H&A promo, which went to air on Monday night, showing what is coming up in the next few weeks in Aust episodes:

https://www.facebook.com/HAAUploads2...0815046301216/

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


Home and Away star Lynne McGranger reveals how coronavirus has changed life on set
"The team are moving heaven and earth to make sure that we are all safe."

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...ronavirus-set/

Home and Away star Lynne McGranger has revealed how coronavirus has changed life on set.

As one of the Aussie soap's longest serving cast members, having joined the show as Irene Roberts way back in 1993, Lynne assured fans that Channel Seven are taking the situation "incredibly seriously," and that everyone involved in production adheres to strict rules in order to keep COVID-19 at bay.

"We walk in the door; our temperature is taken every single day. Every time you turn a corner or turn your head, there's hand sanitiser, there's soap, there's signs always encouraging the 1.5 metre rule," McGranger told Digital Spy recently.

"Even when we're on set, crew have to have masks on the whole time and if I'm working with somebody and I'm within that 1.5 metre distance while I'm rehearsing, I need to have a mask on.

"Of course, I'll take it off once we start recording," she continued. "The team are moving heaven and earth to make sure that we are all safe."

McGranger went on to recall how she'd succumbed to a common cold a few weeks ago, and despite knowing it wasn't anything more sinister due to having "none of the symptoms," the team couldn't contain their relief when she got her test results back.

"I had to stay inside until I got the results back. I was talking to Lucy our producer on the phone and she said, 'What are the results?!', I said I was negative, and I could hear everyone in the office cheering in the background," she remembered.

"It's hard enough to schedule a show like Home and Away without COVID-19. With COVID-19, it's an absolute nightmare and I do not know how the guys upstairs do it, I really don't know."

Lynne also spoke about how she spent her downtime when filming stopped, telling us: "For me it was 10 weeks and genuinely I loved it. I was doing my bootcamp online, I was walking, I could still walk up to the coffee shop and get my takeaway.

"I was reading, eating, drinking, having a great time. Paul [Lynne's husband] and I got on really well and we planted a veggie garden and we did a herb garden and we had a fence put in.

"There was about a week or two weeks where I started to suffer a bit of anxiety which I've never experienced before. I woke up in the night with a dreadful knot in my stomach and funnily enough, I've never learnt how to meditate so I downloaded some podcasts on meditation and breathing.

"Now if I wake up in the middle of the night, I have learnt to employ that, and it helps me get back to sleep."

Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5, with first-look screenings at 6.30pm on 5STAR.

----------

Perdita (01-08-2020)

----------


## Pantherboy

Well, it seems like Heath Braxton (Dan Ewing) may be making a re-appearance in H&A later this year. After local residents of Riverstone (a suburb in north western Sydney) were advised that Ch7 would be filming in a local carpark on Wednesday, some people went down to watch (given H&A had previously filmed in Riverstone) & witnessed/videoed them filming a fight scene including Rob Kipa-Williams (Ari), Ethan Browne (Tane), Patrick O'Connor (Dean) & what looked like Dan Ewing (Heath Braxton). There was also some other gang extras/actors involved. Some people weren't sure whether it was Dan/Heath as the video was filmed from a distance across the carpark, but an instagram post later on of Rob & Ethan with Dan seemed to confirm that Heath will be back. I think the instagram post has now been taken down, but the still picture of it is in this article from Newidea.com.au:

SPOILER ALERT: Is Dan Ewing returning to Home and Away?

https://www.newidea.com.au/home-and-...mEpF3X9yq_C4qs

The person that videod them filming the fight, said that from a distance it presumably looked like Dean & Heath (the River Boys) were on one side & they were fighting Ari & Tane (the Paratas)...........Not sure whether that is true. We will see.

A while back, people on one of the H&A Tours believed they saw filming of Colby being arrested by Angelo (& being taken away in a police car). There is also a rumour going around that Colby may get bashed in prison, which leads to Dean trying to break him out (with Heath's help???). All this is still just speculation at this stage of course. We will have to wait & see what actually happens.


This is also a Radiotimes.com article with Bernard Curry (Hugo) speculating about a possible return of Hugo & Martha (Jodi Anasta), sometime in the future.

Ex-Home and Away star talks potential Hugo and Martha return
Bernard Curry is up for reuniting with Jodi Anasta now she's left Neighbours.

https://www.radiotimes.com/news/soap...martha-return/

----------

kaz21 (07-08-2020), Perdita (08-08-2020)

----------


## tammyy2j

How can Hugo return? The police were after him

----------


## Pantherboy

There are a number of photos floating around of recent filming at Palm Beach, leading to some more speculation/unconfirmed rumours, including:

 - We have previously seen photos of Tori & soon to be new Doctor, Christian Green 'together'. There is now a photo of a large banner hanging from the surf club balcony "Tori & Christian together forever" with bunches of balloons on either side. Also, in one of the photos of Tori & Christian, it appears that Tori, while pushing the pram, is wearing an engagement ring. So, of course, the speculation is that that they are engaged already!!

 - It seems that the new character of Susie, played by Bridie Carter, has been seen filming quite a bit with John Palmer, & there is a picture of the two of them walking arm in arm along the beach....Could he be moving on from Marilyn? (it hasn't been confirmed how long Bridie will be on the show.)

- There are a number of pictures of the new character (not named as yet) to be played by Luke Arnold, filming closely with Jasmine, so the speculation is he will be a new love interest for her (Again, it hasn't been confirmed how long Luke will be on the show).

 - The previously mentioned speculation that Colby ends up in jail continues & there are even rumours now that Colby dies in jail (I gather based on that he hasn't been seen filming at Palm Beach since people apparently saw him being arrested by Angelo a while back).

We will see.

----------

Perdita (26-08-2020)

----------


## Pantherboy

A number of photos in these articles appear to confirm some recent 'relationship' rumours.....


Jasmine & new character (Levi?)

"It's heating up in Summer Bay! Sam Frost shares a steamy kiss with co-star Luke Arnold as they film scenes for Home and Away"

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Home-Away.html


Ziggy & Tane

"Romance in the Bay! Bikini-clad Sophie Dillman locks lips with her co-star Ethan Browne during saucy Home and Away scenes"

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Home-Away.html

And:
https://www.instagram.com/p/CE--AsUB...ource=ig_embed


John & new character, Susie (also Tori & Christian): 

"McLeod's Daughters star Bridie Carter mingles with co-stars on the set of Home and Away alongside series veterans Shane Withington and Emily Symons"

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ly-Symons.html

----------

lizann (11-09-2020), Perdita (11-09-2020)

----------


## lizann

so ziggy and a parata is true, no social distancing filming

----------

kaz21 (11-09-2020)

----------


## Pantherboy

Some photos of recent H&A filming at Palm Beach:


Home and Away star James Stewart is dramatically rescued as he films an intense drowning scene for the popular soap.

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ing-scene.html

----------

